# Cub cadet new 3X 28 compared to simplicit H1528E



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked at both cub cadet had larger engine and 3 stage but simplicity had nice electric shoot control machine look similar but looking for any other input on performance


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Simplicity may be 'better' built than the cub cadet, but I'll let the more knowledgeable about them two give their inputs on them....
Check the pricing on replacement components for the electric chute controls (on some snowblowers they can be very expensive to replace)


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Personally I would take a hard look at Ariens before putting your money down. The Cub and the Simplicity machines are heavy duty but long term I think an Ariens would serve you better. The Cub (owned by MTD) I have heard on this forum and from other owners that they are very good on plow piles which I think is the ultimate challenge of a snow blower but they often eat shear pins and lack the same level of customer support you would get from Ariens or Honda. The Simplicity's are not quite as good as they once were prior to being bought by Briggs & Stratton. Again there customer support is worse than Cub Cadet's, not saying Cub Cadet's is bad but I have reached out to Simplicity in the past and it is often difficult to get through or get concrete answers, ther website is filled with form letter responses to the many complaints of failing electric chutes. I would look at the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO or their Platinum 30 SHO if the budget allows. The worst thing about the 3rd Gen LCT engines are small fuel tanks and a terrible gas cap. Besides that they are well built powerful machines with excellent customer support. Good luck on your search.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

personally i would look and research each model deeply before dropping my wallet, snowblowersdirect has a lot of deep reviews on each one they sell that i have found helpful as they don't cut detailed reviews down to limit negative ones 
the CC/MTD units around me. all the owners all complain about keeping a pocket full of shear bolts at hand stating it is the weakest link. if thinking CC look at the troy-built pro's it's almost the very same machine save some bling for less hurt on the wallet.
can't talk about the simp as there are none around me. 
one thing i can never say enough about, is taking time to go to a direct selling dealer of name brands and trying to get them to open up about the issues they MAY see on units coming in for service,or buying directly from a dealer ver box store for at min knowing the machine has been properly set up and test run before being delivered to one's door step


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I also would look at Ariens before spending your bucks. The Simplicity H1528E is a nice blower but at $1499 list I'd look at Ariens. I like the Simplicity Signature Pro line especially the P1728E (28") 420cc Signature Pro. Actually except for the better Briggs and Stratton engines the Signature Pro line is mostly unchanged since B&S acquired them in 2005. Back in the day, (early 90's) I used what was back then called the 1080E Simplicity for a couple seasons working for a small private college. In those days they had Tecumseh engines and of course no electric chute controls. If you've never seen the Signature Pro line up close they're bad a$$ machines. Nothing, and I mean even Ariens professional machines are as beefy. If I had a spare $2000 I'd buy one today.


----------



## Kris3983 (Feb 10, 2018)

I was i the same boat as you are. I looked and reshearched a lot. Each one has its pros and cons. I ended up getting the 3x cub cause i wanted the big engine size. As far as the shear pins go. Well. In one season i went thru 5 of them. I seen a post about that they are a pain to replace but it takes me 30 seconds. But in all fairness. 4 out the 5 times i chewed something up so im glad they broke instead of bending the auger. The other time i have no idea what happened when it broke. The only thing i wish i would of done was get the hd model as i do a lot,of snow blowing and transport it a lot.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

They both cost more then the ariens 28 sho
both are not built as well
or thrôw snow as well
have a lower resale value used
much worse customer service
both have 12 inch impellers even the p1728e has a 12 inch impeller
the 28 sho is best machine on the market for under 1700 bucks

ariens sho throws 55 feet
simplicity 45 feet
cub lucky to get 40
ariens removes more tons per by alot vs either


----------



## Kris3983 (Feb 10, 2018)

Unless your doing a football field how far do you really need to,throw the snow. I do a parking lot thats about 40' by 100' and i have no trouble throwing the snow across the parking lot. 40' that is.


----------

